# [SOLVED] Connected to router but no internet



## indiginz (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I have this problem too. I can connect to the internet with a cable straight from the modem but cant get online through wifi. Have a strong signal. I have tried all the usual suspect, rebooting, resetting etc 100 times. 
Thought t was our old router so bought a new one. Same problem. Any advice appreciated..
H
Lynksys E1000
OSX macbook pro


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*








and welcome to the Forum

Let's take a peek at your network . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## indiginz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

Hi there, firstly thank you for replying. I can follow most of what you have said but I am working on a Macbook Pro OSX and don't run Windows. 
Another thing I should mention is I may have change the security settings. Originally i was trying to add a password to our wifi (as we used an unprecedented amount of broadband in the past month and think a neighbour maybe hooking up to our connection).

I say 'may have changed' the settings because I clicked to change them and realised it had nothing to do with setting the password. I clicked out of the page 'without' saving so assumed I hadn't changed anything. It was soon after this that I realised I had lost the wifi connection.

Also I am in New Zealand so we are at opposite times of day (-: so I will have to follow your instructions once I'm home tonight.

I really appreciate your help and any more advice and hope we can resolve this problem.

Kind regards

Himiona


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

Sorry . . I don't speak Apple . . I have asked for help


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

indiginz, I'll preface this by saying I'm no Mac guy and not sure how far I can help you... What brand & model router are you using? Look for a Wireless Security page in your router and turn off wireless security. See if your Macbook can connect to the internet. If so, go back to the same router page and try WPA encryption then create a key (password). I'm pretty sure your Mac supports WPA. 

If using WPA encryption in your router doesn't work, try WEP as a test.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

Hello,

Along with Fred Garvin's suggestion, try removing your wireless preferred networks, on No.10 select your own SSID (wireless network name).
Mac OS X - Remove Preferred Wireless Networks (Hermes)

If that didn't help at all, pls. provide us the equivalent of ipconfig /all from Mac which is *ifconfig -a *. Post the output on your next here.


----------



## indiginz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

HI there, thanks I will follow through with this as soon as I can. Am away from my computer all weekend.

Also, after plugging my old lynksys router in (the one I first had trouble with) I saw that it wasn't the security settings I had pushed orginially. It was SES button which reads SES Inactive. I can't get it to be 'active'. But I also can't see why this would effect the new router. What exactly is SES ?
Anyway I will update tonight. Many thanks

Himiona


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

SES is the linksys Easy Setup feature. I never use it, but I think it helps you automatically configure your wireless connection.


----------



## indiginz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

Hi guys, thank you for your support. I have solved it. Had to reset (1 million times) then manually configure in the 'static IP' The Automatic DHCP (which is the setting I had) doesn't work anymore. Go figure.


Regards

Himiona


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Connected to router but no internet*

Thanks for letting us know. Glad that your issue is all sorted.


indiginz said:


> Hi guys, thank you for your support. I have solved it. Had to reset (1 million times) then manually configure in the 'static IP' The Automatic DHCP (which is the setting I had) doesn't work anymore. Go figure.
> 
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------

